# What's the best bowseason scent?



## feathersnantlers (Jul 25, 2006)

I like to use that new one made by Mr. Lewis. 

What is your favorite?


Thanks


----------



## ncman (Jul 25, 2006)

My personal bowseason scent is stink & sweat.


----------



## kevincox (Jul 27, 2006)

The best scent for bow-season may be no scent, which may be impossible! I like to use persimmon scent on my boots when hunting well.....my persimmon tree's.


----------



## Horatio (Jul 29, 2006)

Cover scent.  I like persimmon, Pete Rickards cedar works great also.


----------



## DS7418 (Jul 29, 2006)

I use a combo of Skeeter Spray,, cigarette smoke,, sweat,, and "Dominant Buck Urine".
 I see deer and kill deer every year...
Guess they think im too crazy to hit em..lol..


----------



## bigpaws (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi!
I hunt in Illinois and it depends on the season, for example in September I use Real Deer.

my sweet insanity...www.huntmdown.com


----------



## bigpaws (Jul 29, 2006)

ncman,

I like your avatar! Is it your uploaded avatar?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 29, 2006)

Knight and Hale Doe urine....
Does not spook deer...


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Jul 29, 2006)

cover scent of any kind that doesnt scare the deer away.


----------



## TNhunterKMC (Aug 14, 2006)

Earth scent along with any of the scent eliminator sprays.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Aug 16, 2006)

BOWHUNTER SETUP BY SCRAPE JUICE(MUZZY) USED IT FOR ABOUT 4 YEARS AND REALLY LIKE IT.DO NOT PUT ON YOUR BOOTS OR THEY WILL FOLLOW YOU TO THE STAND AND RIGHT UP YOUR TREE.


----------



## SowGreen (Aug 16, 2006)

*scrape juice*

HogDog, where can you buy the stuff I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 17, 2006)

SowGreen said:
			
		

> HogDog, where can you buy the stuff I can't find it anywhere.



You can get Scrape Juice: Bowhunters Setup at:huntmdown


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Aug 21, 2006)

PICKED UP THE LAST BOTTLE ON THE MUZZY TABLE AT BUCKARAMA SUNDAY. I DONT KNOW WHERE ILL GET THE NEXT ONE.


----------



## brian chambers (Aug 23, 2006)

james valley scents are the best I have found, been using them since the early 80s. they work.


----------



## WSB (Sep 4, 2006)

TNhunterKMC said:


> Earth scent along with any of the scent eliminator sprays.



That's what I use.


----------



## stev (Sep 4, 2006)

Big -o -lefty  hand cigar it natural


----------



## HuntingFool (Sep 5, 2006)

+1 Bowhunter Setup

You can spray that stuff on the leaves on small saplings and the deer will stand there licking it and give you a perfect shot.


----------



## HuntingFool (Sep 5, 2006)

stev said:


> Big -o -lefty  hand cigar it natural




I knew there was something wrong with him.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 5, 2006)

bowhunters setup ......


----------



## stev (Sep 5, 2006)

HuntingFool said:


> I knew there was something wrong with him.


Im a little nuts at times.how you doing?


----------



## Greg Tench (Sep 5, 2006)

HuntingFool said:


> I knew there was something wrong with him.


   Yeah,Hes been smokin too many big green EGGS!!!


----------

